# Welcome to the New RootzWiki and IPS



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the new Rootzwiki..... we have made the conversion to IPS Software and hope you all enjoy the improvements.

Over the next few hours we will upload videos to help you all learn this system and the many advantages and new features it offers.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks really nice guys. A much needed and much welcomed improvement. I love how this site is growing into one of my favorites. I am visiting more and more often. Thanks again!


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

Now this is cool and fantastic! Really good effort.
Good luck!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

There will be some bugs or tweeks here and there... so if you see anything let us know.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

App is telling me the plug-in is outdated and crashes. Is it just me?


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

One question R1Lover!
Can you please tell me how do i view subscribe thread in new interface?

Thanks!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> App is telling me the plug-in is outdated and crashes. Is it just me?


Please specify what app?

Tapatalk works fine... if you are having issues with tapatalk, delete the site from tapatalk... then re-add it.

Forum Runner is currently disabled for the time being.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

U-tags said:


> One question R1Lover!
> Can you please tell me how do i view subscribe thread in new interface?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, click on "View New Content" then select items I follow.... make sure to also select the first option of content you have not read, or view by a time setting... 2 weeks etc.

This may or may not work for some depending on the settings they had on vbulletin, but if you adjust your settings in your profile, they will be good from here on out.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Inverted donate done by B-boy.

Edit: didn't notice the line about Forum runner til now. Ok, that explains it


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> Inverted donate done by B-boy.


I'm not sure what that is?? is this forum runner or tapatalk? we only have those two... please see above for information on them.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Forum runner. Sorry, at work so doing this from device and may be a titty bit slow.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> Forum runner. Sorry, at work so doing this from device and may be a titty bit slow.


You can use the mobile skin for now.. it's very nice as well.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

It just switched by itself. Cool. I like that. And yes, it does look nice as well.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I really like the new site. Looks a lot cleaner.

Edit: Why did you guys decide to make the switch though? Some feature(s) that IPS has over vB?


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Site is looking very nice and smooth. Great job to everyone involved!


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

Loving the new look guys. Great job in such a short time!!


----------



## jlmr (Sep 10, 2011)

rootzwiki app errors out "the remote server unparsable result. this could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated"


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> I really like the new site. Looks a lot cleaner.
> 
> Edit: Why did you guys decide to make the switch though? Some feature(s) that IPS has over vB?


Vbulletin has been going straight downhill for about 2 years... and recently took another big step down as well. They currently have over 1000 open bug reports, you can't get any support to get them fix, and IPS is modern code with modern features. I know it will be a change for most of you, but trust me when I say... once you use this site, and get used to the new featured and functions.. you won't want to use a vb site again.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

Same here ....


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

Same here ....rootzwiki app from market doesn't work


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Please specify what app?
> 
> Tapatalk works fine... if you are having issues with tapatalk, delete the site from tapatalk... then re-add it.
> 
> Forum Runner is currently disabled for the time being.


READING 101 ^^^^^^^


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Loving it. Never used an IPS board, but RootzWiki being my new home, I better get used to it. Looks awesome so far.

Any news on when the RootzWiki Forum App from market will work again?


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

*ME GUSTA!*


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I know you are going to get a lot of this but is forum runner going to go by the wayside or will it just take a little more time to get it integrated with the new site. It looks and runs great by the way. More smooth and not as slow.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Everything looks much cleaner and smoother. Much more pleasing to the eyes!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Forum runner is FIXED......

please clear your setting for the app and it will work fine now.

Thank you


----------



## cal70d (Aug 8, 2011)

[quote name=&#39;R1Lover&#39; timestamp=&#39;1319388200&#39; post=&#39;187515&#39;] Forum runner is FIXED...... please clear your setting for the app and it will work fine now. Thank you [/quote]
I guess the Like this button is the new "Thank you"?
In case it's not, I want to say Thank you!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

cal70d said:


> I guess the Like this button is the new &quot;Thank you&quot;
> In case it&#39;s not, I want to say Thank you!


Yes it's just called "like" by default... but it's the same thing as the thanks...


----------



## cal70d (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool.
Seems the editor is still not playing 100% nice with quotes..don't know what happened, I had quoted you below my post and when I cut and pasted my post to be below the quote, it messed up the punctuation in the post. I had to edit it again to clean it up. You must have quoted me while I was cleaning it up.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Posting from it right now. Btw, thanks. In words and \"like\" lol


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

If you use Rootzwiki through Tapatalk and click on Favorites tab, then click Topic it will show subscribed or replied to threads. Problem for me is that all my subscribed threads are gone and it says I'm subscribed to 5 different threads I've never been to, never subscribed to, and never even replied to any of those threads. Wtf?

I deleted Rootzwiki from Tapatalk, re-added it and problem still persist.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Tapa talk isn't taking me to the first unread post in a thread anymore. Tried removing the favorite and readding but no go.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

\"R1Lover\" said:


> Forum runner is FIXED......
> 
> please clear your setting for the app and it will work fine now.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks. I have learned to like the app because I am always on the go.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Try removing the site... then clear your cache in the app settings... it's picking up old data... different software so it's a whole different file structure etc.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Try removing the site... then clear your cache in the app settings... it's picking up old data... different software so it's a whole different file structure etc.


Already did that and it didn't work. Still seeing threads I've never been to. I tried unsubscribing to them but it keeps showing back up even after unscribing and then clear cache/data.

EDIT: looks like I now have 4 more subscribed threads in my favorites/topics section that I've never been to. That's 9 total. This is getting annoying.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

so far so sexy


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks great, great job on the new forums !


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow..This looks great! Ive gotta donate now


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Look up for your answer.
> 
> Vbulletin has been going straight downhill for about 2 years... and recently took another big step down as well. They currently have over 1000 open bug reports, you can't get any support to get them fix, and IPS is modern code with modern features. I know it will be a change for most of you, but trust me when I say... once you use this site, and get used to the new featured and functions.. you won't want to use a vb site again.


I am already liking this a lot more than vB. Modern is a very good word for it. A little off topic, but what's it like administrating IPS? Similar to vB or easier?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Try removing the site... then clear your cache in the app settings... it's picking up old data... different software so it's a whole different file structure etc.


Tried that with no luck.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

When search is tapped in the Forum Runner app, the app crashes and FC\'s. Tried clearing and reinstalling to no avail. Didn\'t know if anyone else was aware of that.


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

How do I change the # of posts per page?


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

ATBense said:


> How do I change the # of posts per page?


+1 this ^


----------



## IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo (Oct 10, 2011)

I\'m assuming the tapatalk problem is that everyone\'s \"favorites\" are set up as the same as moderator SyNiK4L\'s favorites... That\'s what I believe I\'m having. It\'s not a tapatalk software issue on it\'s own imo. I cleared the apps cache, data, and then uninstalled. I then checked the data folder to ensure the app was gone and deleted everything on the sd card remotely associated with tapatalk. I then boot into recovery and wiped Dalvik, cache partition, and format cache in mounts. After reboot, re-downloaded tapatalk from the app market, signed in to rootz, same issue still there. 
On the other hand, rootz app works fine, just preferred tapatalk for the multi forum monitoring... And because I paid for it


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I can't duplicate this with tapatalk.... but we will keep trying too......


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I just checked again with a different account and tapatalk has a very poor setting in which it will auto favorite every topic you view.

I would suggest to all to turn this off, and also post up about it thier forums as i cant see how this is a useful feature and should be off by default.

I dont use favorites personally, but subscribed threads or followed in ips now.

Ill post up when tapatalk replies

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Brian said:


> I am already liking this a lot more than vB. Modern is a very good word for it. A little off topic, but what's it like administrating IPS? Similar to vB or easier?


For the average admin.... once they look at the admin panel compared to vb.... they will never use vb again.... lol For me... well I work for IPS, so it's a no brainier for me and gives the staff a little Extra Leg up on everything...


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> For the average admin.... once they look at the admin panel compared to vb.... they will never use vb again.... lol For me... well I work for IPS, so it's a no brainier for me and gives the staff a little Extra Leg up on everything...


That's awesome...it's definitely reflected...keep up the good work guys.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Please point me at the obvious info I've missed.









I cannot log into the site from either my Touchpad w/CM7 or D2, via browser, Dolphin or Boat browser. (The Rootzwiki app is working OK now.)

I tap the Sign In option and the sign-in pop up doesn't appear. I disabled pop-up blocking.

Works fine on my laptop, in Firefox.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Please point me at the obvious info I've missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be able to select the mobile skin, and login fine.. I don't have a touchpad to test, so not much I can do there... but if it's android, it should be directed to the mobile skin by default... where you can click the square in the top right corner to get the menu and select login.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> You should be able to select the mobile skin, and login fine.. I don't have a touchpad to test, so not much I can do there... but if it's android, it should be directed to the mobile skin by default... where you can click the square in the top right corner to get the menu and select login.


My user agent on my D2 is Android, I'm not getting a mobile view by default (and really don't want one, frankly), but I'm not seeing any "square" to click in the top right of the screen to click on ... Can you describe a little more?

This is the first anyone's reported a problem logging in from a mobile device to the web site?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Its been messed with and not working, ill fix it tomorrow though.

Most people use tapatalk and forum runner, so yes you are the first.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Its been messed with and not working, ill fix it tomorrow though.
> 
> Most people use tapatalk and forum runner, so yes you are the first.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks. Glad to know I'm not having a DOH moment...


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I just fixed the mobile skin, it will now auto assign to all mobile devices.... if you want to use the normal skin on a mobile device, just scroll down to the bottom and click "Change Skin" then you can select the full skin if you choose too.

We will be changing the colors on the mobile skin soon, but for now it's working find and is really a great feature.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> When search is tapped in the Forum Runner app, the app crashes and FC\'s. Tried clearing and reinstalling to no avail. Didn\'t know if anyone else was aware of that.


Hitting the software button Search in the Forum Runner app crashes for me, too, but hitting hardware Search works. Also, when selecting Messages in the app, pops up with "Error: The remote server sent an unparsable result. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated."

All in all, good work. Just missing the DarkGinger skin of the website.


----------



## Firehwk (Jul 9, 2011)

The only problem I have with the site is that I can't find the setting to change the number of posts per page.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Firehwk said:


> The only problem I have with the site is that I can't find the setting to change the number of posts per page.


This is not a user setting on this software, its a once setting for all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

When I try to "Thank" somebody, I receive an error that states *You have reached your quota of positive votes for the day. *I received it yesterday but just thought it might need a day to settle in. Getting it again today and I haven't thanked anybody yet.

Also, am I overlooking an easy option to upload photos? I click on My Media and it has my previous attachments but I do not see a place to upload a new photo. I also checked in the CP and didn't see an upload there either. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

My attachment option is gone can\'t post screenshot via rootzwiki app

Sent from my T-BOLT running G3D


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

I\'m having </quote/> issues with the Forum Runner app. When I go to Andy\'s Epic theme for CM7, it\'s a page of jumbled quotes/words with a sprinkle of links thrown in. I noticed a few quote issues before but know eventually things will iron out, but some threads are just overwhelming. The online/pc ver. is perfectly fine, it\'s just the Forum Runner ver.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

\"villae81\" said:


> My attachment option is gone can\\\'t post screenshot via rootzwiki app
> 
> Sent from my T-BOLT running G3D


Just a test to verify mine works, sent from the Rootz app.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Forgot screenies...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Brian said:


> Forgot screenies...


If those are the modified version of the app, not much we can do.... can someone test to see if it's only the dark/modified version?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Will do. That was B-Boy\\\'s donate. Check back in a few and edit









Edit: aslo, open browser doesnt work and search causes a FC


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Free version. No change.

Edit: just noticed none of the menu buttons across the bottom of the app work except profile and forums. All say outdated plug-in.


----------



## SynisterWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

idk if this has been said but when you post form the wiki app and you have a word with a ' in it like "can't" the app is adding a "\" along with the ' so it looks like this. " \' "

also when updating an OP with an img. even using a URL img its saying not supported by the community.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there a way yet to ignore certain members without going into your profile settings to do so (like clicking on the username of the person in their post)? I didn't see anything listed anywhere looking around.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> If those are the modified version of the app, not much we can do.... can someone test to see if it's only the dark/modified version?


Actually I am using just the website...not even an app.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

yarly said:


> Is there a way yet to ignore certain members without going into your profile settings to do so (like clicking on the username of the person in their post)? I didn't see anything listed anywhere looking around.


You can ignore signatures from the post view, but not the member... you have to add them to your ignore list in your usercp... there is a direct link to this in the user drop down menu as well.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Brian said:


> Actually I am using just the website...not even an app.


Well in order to troubleshoot we need all the info..

mac, windows, or if from a phone, what model
browser name and version
how to duplicate it etc.

Then we can look into it...


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Well in order to troubleshoot we need all the info.. mac, windows, or if from a phone, what model browser name and version how to duplicate it etc. Then we can look into it...


Windows 7 Enterprise 64 Bit Edition
Google Chrome 14.0.835.202 and Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
I receive the below error every time I try to "Thank" someones posts


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Brian said:


> Windows 7 Enterprise 64 Bit Edition
> Google Chrome 14.0.835.202 and Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
> I receive the below error every time I try to "Thank" someones posts


This should be fixed now.... Blame Corey though... he missed a couple groups lol


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Worked! I thanked you post


----------



## Zolokar (Aug 1, 2011)

You guys are the best


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Just a test to verify mine works, sent from the Rootz app.


Well I guess my phone is stupid then

Sent from my T-BOLT running G3D


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the updated Forumrunner! Smooth as virgin... Sexy like your lady on your birthday!


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Loving the changes to this site! Rootzwiki just keeps getting better and better!

Cheers!


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Please specify what app?
> 
> Tapatalk works fine... if you are having issues with tapatalk, delete the site from tapatalk... then re-add it.
> 
> Forum Runner is currently disabled for the time being.


When i log in to Rootz today i received this error.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I must be missing a setting but how do we set it up to email us when a ROM or Kernel is updated? With the old version in the OP we could mark it as installed and it would email me when it was updated (the OP that is). How do we set that up on the new version?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I must be missing a setting but how do we set it up to email us when a ROM or Kernel is updated? With the old version in the OP we could mark it as installed and it would email me when it was updated (the OP that is). How do we set that up on the new version?


Just set them in your notification options.
*Notification method to use when a file I follow is updated *
*Notification method to use when a file is submitted to a category I follow *
*Notification method to use when a file I submitted is approved or denied *
*Notify me when a file I submitted is reported broken *


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Just set them in your notification options.
> [*]Notification method to use when a file I follow is updated
> [*]Notification method to use when a file is submitted to a category I follow
> [*]Notification method to use when a file I submitted is approved or denied
> [*]Notify me when a file I submitted is reported broken


Thanks!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Still no word on the Tapatalk Favorites fix?

Edit: Nevermind. Just saw the topic below.

Sent from my Xoom or Thunderbolt, pick one


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

You guys get "it"


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

Ugh! I've got the "remote server error.....software plugin outdated" on the RW app. Is the system down or something?

DX on too many different ROMs to keep updating my signature - via Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

The RW app is forum runner... it has some major issues that have caused issues with the stability of the site, it's been disabled until forum runner can resolve these issues. The bad news is forum runner doesn't care about it and doesn't respond to bug reports.... so the outlook isn't very good that it will return at this time.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

May I ask what's so bad about tapatalk?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks. Tapatalk it is then.

DX on too many different ROMs to keep updating my signature - via Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Liking tapatalk... Good switch!

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------

